# Scuba diving near Pacific Shores?



## glenn1000 (Jul 29, 2006)

We are headed up for our annual week at Pacific Shores Resort this Sunday and are wondering if anyone could recommend a company/boat for scuba diving. Only two open water divers in the family- my 12 year old daughter and me. We do not really want to do a shore dive as I've heard that it can be a long way out. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## asp (Jul 31, 2006)

Glenn - you can also try a shore dive just off Madrona Point, good reports, popular with locals.


----------



## glenn1000 (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks for the shore dive info. I heard that it's a pretty long swim out for the shore dive and my daughter might end up getting cold and/or tired. We've signed up to go on a dive boat tomorrow morning with Ocean Explorers in Nanaimo. Looking forward to it!:whoopie:


----------

